# Effacer ecran sur XCode



## boiz (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis etudiant en première année d'ingénieur et je dois programmer en C. Cependant, sur Xcode, je ne trouve pas la fonction pour effacer l'écran de la console... le système ("cls") qui fonctionne sur PC ne fonctionne pas ici.... La connaissez-vous?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Clic droit sur la barre d'outils de la console puis choisir "Customize toolbar" et enfin faire glisser l'élément "Clear Log" sur la barre d'outils


----------



## boiz (13 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai du mal m'exprimer. Je voudrai , dans mon programme en C, créer une fonction pour nettoyer l'ecran.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Décembre 2008)

Excuse-moi,

je n'aurais pas dû me mêler de ce que je ne maîtrise pas


----------



## tatouille (13 Décembre 2008)

boiz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai du mal m'exprimer. Je voudrai , dans mon programme en C, créer une fonction pour nettoyer l'ecran.



man clear comme sous tous les unix de la terre, c'est la 100000000000 fois que cette question est posee


```
//
//  clear_stub.c
//  clear
//
//  Created by mmw, Cucurbita.
//  gcc clear_stub.c -o clear -lcurses
//

#include <term.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

static void clear(void) { // == system("clear"); -> non posix clr aka woinwoin
    char buf[1024];
    char *buf_ptr = buf;
    char *cl;
    
    if (0 > tgetent(buf, getenv("TERM"))) {
        return;
    }
    
    if (NULL == (cl = tgetstr("cl", &buf_ptr))) {
        return;
    }
    
    if (cl) {
        tputs(cl, tgetnum("li"), putchar);
    }
}

int main(void)
{
    clear();    

    return 0;
}
```
voila c'est la derniere fois qu on repond sur le sujet ca ma pris 10 minutes en lisant
le man pour ecrire cette pauvre implementation

la version pour toi etant


```
system("clear");
```


----------



## boiz (13 Décembre 2008)

Merci tatouille mais ce message apparaît lorsque je rentre system("clear") dans mon code: TERM environment variable not set.
j'ai déclaré les biblioteque stdio et stdlib.


----------



## tatouille (14 Décembre 2008)

```
int main(void)
{
    system("clear");

    return 0;
}
```
  si tu n'as pas d'env TERM tu l'as cree mais ca devrait etre par default a moins que tu clear sur la console? et non dans un tty?


```
if (!getenv("TERM")) {
  setenv("TERM", "xterm-color",  1);
}
```
(viens de tester) oui c'est bien ca tu essayes de clear dans la console de log...
execute ton program ds ton terminal comme tout le monde et arrete de faire des command utility tools
via xcode

Terminal.app click

>$ cd myprojectpath
>$ gcc myfile.c -o myprog
>$./myprog

et quand tu en auras marre de faire du rappel de command ou ajoute quelques fichiers quelques libs
tu passeras au makefile


----------



## boiz (14 Décembre 2008)

Merci


----------

